# GOP Rep. Barton Apologizes to BP



## Political Junky (Jun 17, 2010)

*Another Corporatist Republican steps in it.
*
GOP Rep. Barton: 'I Apologize' To BP For 'Tragedy' Of Obama Admin's '$20 Billion Shakedown' (VIDEO) | TPMDC

GOP Rep. Barton: 'I Apologize' To BP For 'Tragedy' Of Obama Admin's '$20 Billion Shakedown' *(VIDEO)*
Eric Kleefeld | June 17, 2010, 10:47AM

In the House Energy and Commerce subcommittee hearing today on the BP oil spill, Rep. Joe Barton (R-TX) said something very remarkable: Amidst a committee slamming BP all around, he apologized to the company for the $20 billion escrow account that the Obama administration asked them to create for paying out damages in the case.

"I think it is a tragedy of the first proportion that a private corporation can be subjected to what I would characterize as a shakedown, in this case a $20 billion shakedown," Barton said.
<more>
****
"Fascism should more appropriately be called Corporatism because it is a merger of state and corporate power."
Benito Mussolini


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 17, 2010)

What an asshole!


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.



So sue Obama. GO ahead. I dare you

And I dare your conservative fakers in Congress, who I bet are too chickenshit to do anything but whine


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.


I wonder is Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and Florida will vote republican in 2010 and 2012.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

we'll see won't we?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 17, 2010)

If I were him I would not have directed the apology at BP, I would have apologized to the American people on Obama's Behalf. For Obama once again acting like he is a king not a president, and can Order anyone to cough up 20 billion dollars with out first having them found liable in a court of law. 

Don't get me wrong I want BP to pay, but I also want a president who respects the Law and constitution, and is not constantly abusing his power, and basically behaving like a bully.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

What a fucktard.

I thought BP did that out of the goodness of their heart, btw. Obama has no power to make them do it.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



Hmm well it was the Obama admin that gave the deep water horizon a safety award, and it was the Obama admin that has dropped the ball on the reaction to the spill. It was Liberals and Democrats who have forced companies like BP to drill in 5000 feet of water instead of 500 and then tried to tell us all it because were running out of oil, when in fact it is because the government will not permit them to drill shallower. It was obama who reacted by shutting down deep water drilling in the gulf and putting 10's of thousands in the area out of work. It was Obama who didn't answer calls for weeks and failed to even Meet BP for 8 weeks. 

You really think these deep south states are going to vote Democrat over this?

You people really do live in a dream word.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

*"I do not want to live in a country where any time a citizen or a corporation does something that is legitimately wrong is subject to some sort of political pressure," the 13-term congressman said. "Thatamounts to a shakedown. So I apologize."*





Demonize Demonize Demonize.. the good congressman see it as does the rest of the world, demonize and destroy. that's obie wan's ticket.


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

I love the way the wingnuts can't figure out if Obama didn't make them do it(ex BP said they would do it, and now they did it) or if he did make them do it (ex He's a dictator who's ignoring the constitution!)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

Everyone sees that this is a shakedown, even the environmental attorneys think the Democrats and Obama are overreaching.



> Even environmental attorney David Pettit of the Natural Resources  Defense Council says BP might have a hard time agreeing to the terms  spelled out by Senate Democrats.
> Mr. DAVID  PETTIT (Environmental Attorney, Natural Resources Defense Council): We'd  like you escrow $20 billion, with a B, and we'll take over claims  processing. So we'll write the checks, and it'll be your money that  backs them up, and you're out of the loop. You know, if I were BP, I'd  have some problems with that.



White House Wants Assurances BP Can Cover Claims : NPR

More power to him for calling it like it is.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> What a fucktard.
> 
> I thought BP did that out of the goodness of their heart, btw. Obama has no power to make them do it.




You are right he has no legal power to make them, though he seems to think he does, But he does have the power of the bully pulpit. BP agreed to this under duress at best. Why can we not go the normal route of a Civil trail and find them liable and make them pay. Why must Obama act like he is some kind of King who can order people around.

That is the word he used you know. "I have Ordered BP to set up a fund" those are his words.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> I love the way the wingnuts can't figure out if Obama didn't make them do it(ex BP said they would do it, and now they did it) or if he did make them do it (ex He's a dictator who's ignoring the constitution!)




No one said he was a dictator, I said he acts like one. Or did you not see him stand up there and claim credit for "ordering BP" to set up that fund. Of course we know he has no legal power to make them. It simply the fact that he acts like he does that bothers me. That and he clearly wants the average person in America to credit him with getting that money.


----------



## jillian (Jun 17, 2010)

oops... maybe this is why barton sounds the way he does:



> 6.17.2010
> Top Corporate Donor to Barton Is Partner of BP on Deepwater Horizon
> by Nate Silver @ 2:26 PM
> 
> ...



FiveThirtyEight: Politics Done Right: Top Corporate Donor to Barton Is Partner of BP on Deepwater Horizon

i love nate silver.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 17, 2010)

Energy Commision hearing just a dog 'n pony show. Where the hell were these political posers', from both sides of the aisle, when the MMS had been whoring around for the last 15 years?
No one guards the supposed guardians.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Liar.


----------



## jillian (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Liar.



you know, he's not the first person i saw lie about that. someone actually posted an article with that heading and there wasn't anything about an award i there.

do they really think no one factchecks them?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 17, 2010)

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Liar.
> ...



Yeah i'm the liar.

You people would not know truth if it bit you on the ass

MMS Thought Deepwater Horizon was Award-Winningly SAFE - The Project On Government Oversight (POGO) Blog

the MMS is part of the Federal Government of Which Obama is the head in case you had not noticed.

Why is the MMS not present at the hearings with BP going on right now on Capitol hill?

Better yet why am I arguing with a bunch of Liberal dimwitts who would excuse anything Obama did and try and tell us how it was bushes fault.

You people are pathetic excuses for human beings.


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Liar.
> ...



It's not that they think no one will fact check them; It's that they have no idea what fact checking is.

If they did, do you think they'd say such stupid things


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, remember folks, , WE, collectively, put all these people into office at every election. When push comes to shove, who is _REALLY_ responsible for the 'end result'? Both,the 'elected' and the voter, or just the 'elected', on the condition that the 'elected' didn't lie and mislead the voters in their campaign ads etc. We vote using their 'promises' and positions on various issues.

Maybe instead of the majority voting 'on-the-fly' in between TV shows and the entertainment media, we can begin something new. Researching the candidates past, and present and their performances and reviewing more than some 60 second media speeches they blitz us with.

Most of our problems today are because many non-thinkers are voting people into office. That is of course on the premise that the candidates don't change party affiliations or issue stances in mid-course. Much of the deep-water drilling 'laws' come from our own government.

I guess we all have gotten what we 'wanted', hell, we voted for 'them', take your pick.
 In many cases, it's our fault.............that is all 

Oh, yes it was a shakedown..........so what, _Thier_ results in drilling and ours to a degree, have destroyed much of the local if not greater, of the environment, and the human toll is just beginning. Maybe* $20 Billion per month* should be the payment plan for recovery.

This is more than just a 'Wakeup Call"


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Well, remember folks, , WE, collectively, put all these people into office at every election. When push comes to shove, who is _REALLY_ responsible for the 'end result'? Both,the 'elected' and the voter, or just the 'elected', on the condition that the 'elected' didn't lie and mislead the voters in their campaign ads etc. We vote using their 'promises' and positions on various issues.
> 
> Maybe instead of the majority voting 'on-the-fly' in between TV shows and the entertainment media, we can begin something new. Researching the candidates past, and present and their performances and reviewing more than some 60 second media speeches they blitz us with.
> 
> ...



So you're on the side of "Obama **DID** make BP put $20B in escrow"

ALL HAIL OUR NEW ALL POWERFUL RULER!!!

our agenda is working!!


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.



OK, we'll raise your taxes first for the gubmint to clean up BP's mess.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jun 17, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



Why not just tack it on to the health care reform BILL, no one will ever notice.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



we're going to have to do it. rest assured, BP will be forced into bankruptcy and you'll be left holding the broom.. count on it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



THAT, might be an unfortunate result, no matter what we all are going to pay big time.


----------



## beowolfe (Jun 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> If I were him I would not have directed the apology at BP, I would have apologized to the American people on Obama's Behalf. For Obama once again acting like he is a king not a president, and can Order anyone to cough up 20 billion dollars with out first having them found liable in a court of law.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I want BP to pay, but I also want a president who respects the Law and constitution, and is not constantly abusing his power, and basically behaving like a bully.



Then before you complain, you should learn what the law is?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 17, 2010)

Rep. Barton just attempted to "clarify" his statement. Apparently the GOP jumped all over his ass.


----------



## beowolfe (Jun 17, 2010)

A lot of the opposition to Obama is simply because he is Obama.  It is irrational and unfounded.  He negotiates a $20 billion fund to ensure the residents of the gulf coast can collect on damages and you complain.  If he had asked congress for a tax increas to cover the cost of the clean, you'd complain.  But you've convinced yourself that you're opposing him on policy.  Yeah, right........


----------



## beowolfe (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Rep. Barton just attempted to "clarify" his statement. Apparently the GOP jumped all over his ass.



You can't clarify something that's already as clear as glass.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Rep. Barton just attempted to "clarify" his statement. Apparently the GOP jumped all over his ass.



Dog (Barton) jump on the pony (GOP) and ride it.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 17, 2010)

Bachmann backs off BP defense, as GOPers distance from Barton  Minnesota Independent: News. Politics. Media.

*Bachmann backs off BP defense, as GOPers distance from Barton*


----------



## beowolfe (Jun 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Technically, you're correct.  It was done after Obama assumed the presidency.  But it was done before he had anyone in place at MMS.  It was the Bush left overs that made the decision to give them the safety award.


----------



## jillian (Jun 17, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



yes, but they're pathological liars. they can't help it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > What a fucktard.
> ...



But he didn't "make" them do it, he just threatened them with criminal prosecution publicly, and who knows what else privately, which makes this extortion.



> _The obtaining of property from another induced by wrongful use of  actual or threatened force, violence, or fear, or under color of  official right._


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Liar.
> ...



Would that be the thread where I posted a pic of the actual award after someone came in and said it didn't exist? It was amazing how all the Obamazoids left after I did that. Would you like me to post it again?







I took the silence to mean yes.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



See my post above this one.


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Ummm, look at the date


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Technically, you're correct.  It was done after Obama assumed the presidency.  But it was done before he had anyone in place at MMS.  It was the Bush left overs that made the decision to give them the safety award.



I hate to burst your blame Bush bubble, (I don't actually, but I am trying to appear nice) but most of the people in MMS are career bureaucrats, and the last guy to inspect Deepwater Horizon was a rookie.


----------



## beowolfe (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Since we're guessing at what happened behind closed doors, I think he told BP to set up the fund as a way of satisfying conditions in the Oil Pollution Act of 1990, which states the polluter shall be responsible for clean up and damages.  In a way, this will save BP money (which is probably why they agreed to it) there are no attorney fees in the $20 billion.  If they had to defend lawsuits on this spill, they would probably pay more with attorney fees on top of that.


----------



## beowolfe (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, you're correct.  It was done after Obama assumed the presidency.  But it was done before he had anyone in place at MMS.  It was the Bush left overs that made the decision to give them the safety award.
> ...



Who were all left over from the Bush administration.  I never said the people there were political appointees. So, my bubble is still intact.  Ant the Bush political appointees created a culture of corruption at MMS.



> Scandal isnt new to MMS.  Perhaps the most notable embarrassment came in September of 2008. MMS Employees, who are tasked with ensuring that taxpayers get their share of oil and gas revenues from companies drilling on federal land, were fired for accepting gifts, favors - even sex - from oil industry employees.  Some admitted using marijuana and cocaine on the job.
> 
> When so-called oil for sex scandal broke Danielle Brian the Executive Director for Project on Government Oversight told ABC News, They have not only not been doing their jobs, but they have not been doing it because they have literally been in bed with who they are supposed to be overseeing,
> 
> ...


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone figured out where the entire 20 billion will end up?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




What about the date? It was given because the rig was improperly inspected during 2008, and was handed out in 2009, when Obama was in charge, which is what I said all along. Your claim was that the award does not exist, it does. So again I ask, what about the date.


----------



## beowolfe (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, you're correct.  It was done after Obama assumed the presidency.  But it was done before he had anyone in place at MMS.  It was the Bush left overs that made the decision to give them the safety award.
> ...



I hadn't see the actual award until it was posted.  Seems like I'm even more correct than I imagined.


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



When was the rig inspected? Who was president in 2008?

So I ask, was Obama supposed to travel back in time to make sure the inspections were done properly, or will a bush-idolizer like you admit that bush may have had something to do with this?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Since we're guessing at what happened behind closed doors, I think he told BP to set up the fund as a way of satisfying conditions in the Oil Pollution Act of 1990, which states the polluter shall be responsible for clean up and damages.  In a way, this will save BP money (which is probably why they agreed to it) there are no attorney fees in the $20 billion.  If they had to defend lawsuits on this spill, they would probably pay more with attorney fees on top of that.



I am not guessing at anything, Obama has publicly threatened to prosecute BP, and ordered them, again publicly, to set up an escrow account. That is extortion because he is using his power to get money from them. What he should be doing is working with them to fix the mess, and figure  out who to blame, including those in the MMS who were not doing their  jobs, later.

The escrow account is a great idea for BP, if they have input into how much it pays out. If anyone who applies to it can get money without proving their case, they would be better off going to court.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> So I ask, was Obama supposed to travel back in time to make sure the inspections were done properly, or will a bush-idolizer like you admit that bush may have had something to do with this?


Yes! Obama should have shut down ALL operations in the entire country and combed through all the stupid bullshit that happened under Bush and corrected it.


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're guessing at what happened behind closed doors, I think he told BP to set up the fund as a way of satisfying conditions in the Oil Pollution Act of 1990, which states the polluter shall be responsible for clean up and damages.  In a way, this will save BP money (which is probably why they agreed to it) there are no attorney fees in the $20 billion.  If they had to defend lawsuits on this spill, they would probably pay more with attorney fees on top of that.
> ...



Yeah, anything less than $500,000 this applies to.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> *Another Corporatist Republican steps in it.
> *
> GOP Rep. Barton: 'I Apologize' To BP For 'Tragedy' Of Obama Admin's '$20 Billion Shakedown' (VIDEO) | TPMDC
> 
> ...



That comment of Barton's is going to make a great attack ad.  The voters don't feel that way.  Americans in 4 states down there are going to appreciate what Obama is doing.

The faster they get that gusher stopped, the easier things will be for BP.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Who were all left over from the Bush administration.  I never said the people there were political appointees. So, my bubble is still intact.  Ant the Bush political appointees created a culture of corruption at MMS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The MMS was set up in 1982, not 2000. Blaming Bush is a really tired tactic, it is the fault of government in general, who else but a bureaucrat would think it is a good thing to have the same person who collects fees from someone be responsible for regulating and inspecting them? Who else but a partisan would insist that all the stupidity of decades of government is the fault of one person?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Who were all left over from the Bush administration.  I never said the people there were political appointees. So, my bubble is still intact.  Ant the Bush political appointees created a culture of corruption at MMS.
> ...


 Weren't you just blaming Obama on the other page?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> When was the rig inspected? Who was president in 2008?
> 
> So I ask, was Obama supposed to travel back in time to make sure the inspections were done properly, or will a bush-idolizer like you admit that bush may have had something to do with this?



Do you admit, or do you continue to deny, that the award exists? Until you answer that question, and either admit you were wrong, or continue to deny reality, we have nothing to discuss.


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Who were all left over from the Bush administration.  I never said the people there were political appointees. So, my bubble is still intact.  Ant the Bush political appointees created a culture of corruption at MMS.
> ...



So obviously, it's Obama's fault 



> Blaming Bush is a really tired tactic,



But blaming Obama is NEW!!!!!



> it is the fault of government in general,



So now it's NOT Obama's fault?



> who else but a bureaucrat would think it is a good thing to have the same person who collects fees from someone be responsible for regulating and inspecting them?



Ronald Reagan.



> Who else but a partisan would insist that all the stupidity of decades of government is the fault of one person?



Republicans and other wingnuts


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

Meister said:


> The escrow account is a great idea for BP, if they have input into how much it pays out. *If anyone who applies to it can get money without proving their case, they would be better off going to court.*



Yeah, anything less than $500,000 this applies to.[/quote]

Can I get $500.00 from the fund, even though I have never lived or worked on the Gulf Coast? If I can BO is better off going to court because every idiot in the world is going to apply.


----------



## rdean (Jun 17, 2010)

How much money does "small people" need?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The escrow account is a great idea for BP, if they have input into how much it pays out. *If anyone who applies to it can get money without proving their case, they would be better off going to court.*
> ...



Can I get $500.00 from the fund, even though I have never lived or worked on the Gulf Coast? If I can BO is better off going to court because every idiot in the world is going to apply.[/quote]

Uh...that's why it was given to the same guy that implemented 9/11 claims.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Weren't you just blaming Obama on the other page?



Nope


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> How much money does "small people" need?


It really depends. House loses value? People leave the state? Jobs dry up?

Could be a boatload.

Small people have needs, too.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Uh...that's why it was given to the same guy that implemented 9/11 claims.



Thank you for making my point for me.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

How many fake 9/11 claims were there that were paid?

How many more claims would there have been if everyone sued in court?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 17, 2010)

I apologize to BP, I apologize to the Chrysler Senior Secured creditors I apologize to real Americans, I apologize to our Democracy loving friends around the world.

I wish to God that Wells Fargo would have told Bush and Paulson to "FUCK OFF!" when the Federal Government started its overt push to Fascism back in 2008 and this is the foul harvest we reap.

This is what Fascism looks like. You might think its fun now, but it only ends with smoke and fire because Fascist won't listen to reason -- not once, not ever


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Uh...that's why it was given to the same guy that implemented 9/11 claims.[/QUOTE]

yes, and Cavuto just pointed out that some of the 9-11 victims waited YEARS for compensation.. way to go obie wan knownothing.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> yes, and Cavuto just pointed out that some of the 9-11 victims waited YEARS for compensation.. way to go obie wan knownothing.


They'd still be waiting if it was going through the courts.


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is what Fascism looks like.



And this is what a wingnut looks like when "fighting" fascism


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > yes, and Cavuto just pointed out that some of the 9-11 victims waited YEARS for compensation.. way to go obie wan knownothing.
> ...



So Obama should just hand it out according to everyone's needs?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > yes, and Cavuto just pointed out that some of the 9-11 victims waited YEARS for compensation.. way to go obie wan knownothing.
> ...







wait and wait and wait and wait, just like Louisiana is still wating for permission for sand bars.. 59 days down the road.. and wait and wait and wait and wait. all we need now in the gulf coast is a hurricane.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Too bad Jindal is such a crybaby and sat on his own hands waiting for the government to rescue his state.

I know Republicans are dumb and won't see it that way...but that's exactly what he did.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes -

"Fascism should more appropriately be called Corporatism because it is a merger of state and corporate power."
Benito Mussolini


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Jindal should tell Obama to go golfing and he'll take over the clean up


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



he didn't asswipe, he's like Arizona he said fuck the feds and he's building his sand bars.. can't depend on obie wan knownutting for nuttin.. that's what Arizona and now Louisiana realizes.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



 or obie wan can invite Paul the Brit back for a little kiss up the ass.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



"How I kicked ass and plugged the Hole: My Third Autobiography" -- B Hussein Obama


----------



## Ravi (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Nope, he said he wouldn't build them unless someone else paid for them. A  few hundred thousand would have saved those 20,000 jobs.  What a doosh!


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Actually, Jindle requested 24 berms to be built, and 17 days later barry and his band of thugs  stated that he could have only 6 built and the feds will pay for 1.  Hmmm...
Reaction time sucks when a state is dealing with the bureaurcracy of the feds....this seems to be the big problem


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank goodness we have politicians like Barton standing up for sensitive corporations.

We wouldn't want to hurt their feelings to such an extent that they stop contributing to GOP campaigns


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 17, 2010)

Bohner ordered Barton to retract. Barton saluted and retracted


----------



## The T (Jun 17, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.



That's bullshit, Shamu.


----------



## noose4 (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> *Another Corporatist Republican steps in it.
> *
> GOP Rep. Barton: 'I Apologize' To BP For 'Tragedy' Of Obama Admin's '$20 Billion Shakedown' (VIDEO) | TPMDC
> 
> ...



He is a disgrace, to side with a billion dollar corporation over the well being of the people affected by this corporations disaster is disgusting.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> What an asshole!



I wish EVERY Republican running for office this year would take his position on this.

How many of you conservatives agree?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

nycarbineer said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > he's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. Us law states bp's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



snot


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> If I were him I would not have directed the apology at BP, I would have apologized to the American people on Obama's Behalf. For Obama once again acting like he is a king not a president, and can Order anyone to cough up 20 billion dollars with out first having them found liable in a court of law.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I want BP to pay, but I also want a president who respects the Law and constitution, and is not constantly abusing his power, and basically behaving like a bully.



Protecting the American people from corporate criminals is part of his job, believe it or not.  If he can accomplish that with a little friendly persuasion, you should be praising him for that.


----------



## namvet (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.



they'll be lucky to get that. and the excess will go to the "slurp" dems. it's free OPM. 

givin' dems $$$ is like givin' a herion addict another shot


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> nycarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > willowtree said:
> ...



Run your sigline through spellcheck, Corky.


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Bohner ordered Barton to retract. Barton saluted and retracted



Why are you bringing Bartons' testicles into this discussion?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 17, 2010)

I believe that you are making an unwarranted assumption concerning the existance of the testicles.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw the poll that said that 5% of Americans think Obama has been too tough on BP;  I thought who the FUCK are those imbeciles?

Now I realize, 99% of them are 'nuts here on USMB.

btw, that would be 5% support for Barton's position (which is also Michelle Bachmann's position).  

The GOP really really really needs to get on board the Barton/Bachmann express!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The award was based on performance in 2008.  Bush was president, if you're trying to blame presidents.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, you're correct.  It was done after Obama assumed the presidency.  But it was done before he had anyone in place at MMS.  It was the Bush left overs that made the decision to give them the safety award.
> ...



If the well blew because of negligence or unsafe practices, they occurred at the time of the blow out.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Bohner ordered Barton to retract. Barton saluted and retracted



How bad is it when the GOP's voice of reason is Boehner?


----------



## namvet (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > This is what Fascism looks like.
> ...



LEFT wingnut


----------



## namvet (Jun 17, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> I saw the poll that said that 5% of Americans think Obama has been too tough on BP;  I thought who the FUCK are those imbeciles?
> 
> Now I realize, 99% of them are 'nuts here on USMB.
> 
> ...



I see you had your heroin shot


----------



## Guerrilla (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.



What kind of personally responsibility is that?  As long as you're a corporation, you're not responsible for the totality of your mistakes?  How can you possibly justify that?

You know that 75 million is inadequate, and your position is callous and foolish.  Would you feel the same way if your livelihood and your families livelihood was ruined because of this?


----------



## rdean (Jun 17, 2010)

Guerrilla said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



Obviously, they would feel it would be a "welcome" personal sacrifice.  They could probably even tie "Jesus" into it somehow.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm gunna get my mind right boss.....I'm gunna get my mind right

CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time - Blogs from CNN.com

Washington (CNN) - Under fire for appearing to shield BP from criticism Thursday morning, Rep. Joe Barton was told by House GOP leaders later in the day to apologize "immediately" or lose his position as the senior Republican on the House Energy and Commerce Committee, several Republican sources tell CNN. 

House Minority Leader John Boehner, R-Ohio, and House Minority Whip Eric Cantor, R-Virginia, delivered the pointed demand to Barton, a Texas congressman. 

"He was told apologize immediately or you will lose your position immediately," said a Republican leadership aide, who spoke on the condition of anonymity.


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > When was the rig inspected? Who was president in 2008?
> ...



I never said there was no award, so either you're making something up to avoid admitting a mistake, or you've confused me with someone else.

Since I never denied it, you are now in the position of using a your confusion to avoid answering my question.

 was Obama supposed to travel back in time to make sure the inspections were done properly, or will a bush-idolizer like you admit that bush may have had something to do with this?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

Guerrilla said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



did you watch the hearings today? did you learn anything other than "this is thursday." I learned something. Want to compare notes?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Thank goodness we have politicians like Barton standing up for sensitive corporations.
> 
> We wouldn't want to hurt their feelings to such an extent that they stop contributing to GOP campaigns


Barton got about $1Million form oil. He was protecting his meal ticket until the GOP set him straight.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 17, 2010)

My God!  When we win back the Presidency let one Liberal group fuck up just once and we'll own them!

How sweet will that be?


----------



## Guerrilla (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Guerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Would you rather the US taxpayers pay for the damages and clean-up, or should the responsible party pay for the damages and losses that they created?  It's really pretty simple.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 17, 2010)

Guerrilla said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Guerrilla said:
> ...




No what's simple is this.

IF Obama can ignore the law and go after a corporation for more than what they are legally obligated to pay, then there is NO reason why he couldn't do the same to you. 

As the CEO of BP I am not kidding , I would have written him a check for $75M and walked away from the mess if he had been doing this bullshit to me. What happened to ' we will reearn the goodwill of the world?" That doesn't count unless he wants it to? BP had already said they would pay whatever it took, so why demand? Why not rely on goodwill and maybe fucking ask them to create an escrow account instead of acting like you had some authority that you infarct don't have?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 17, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Guerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



what law did obama ignore?  

the way i see it....he ignored no law...BP willingly agreed to the fund, they have been saying all along they would pay....unless you can show obama threatened them in some manner that breaks the law, no law was broken...and i highly doubt it was solely obama, obama's admin was merely the end result of weeks of talks, as the executive branch, that is the way it has to be done, but obama tries to take all the creidt


----------



## Guerrilla (Jun 17, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Guerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



With all due respect, I think that's a bit naive.

If I did something that caused this much damage, I'd expect to be in jail, not just owe money.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 17, 2010)

Yurt said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Guerrilla said:
> ...



LOL - So you don't consider all the bad ass talk Obie has been throwing around to be breaking the law?

Then you must have ZERO problem with BOOSH just pulling a reason out of his ass to invade Iraq right?  

I mean who cares about a few questionable uses of power from the President?

Oh, except that this lying POS ran on a campaign of change.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 17, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



so you have no law.....


----------



## ConHog (Jun 17, 2010)

Guerrilla said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Guerrilla said:
> ...



You misunderstand, I think BP is fully responsible, I think they should pay however much it costs to clean it up and take care of those who were damaged by this. I also know that they already committed to doing so. 

I do not think it is the job of the US President to bully anyone into doing anything, and I guarantee you that is exactly what I would have told him.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 17, 2010)

Sure fellow, and nobody bullied Exxon, and the people that were hurt by that spill got pennies on the dollar, many years after the spill. The President used his bully pulpit for the benefit of the people on the Gulf. Good for him. 

Tough shit for you people that don't care who gets hurt, as long as he is seen as a failure.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Sure fellow, and nobody bullied Exxon, and the people that were hurt by that spill got pennies on the dollar, many years after the spill. The President used his bully pulpit for the benefit of the people on the Gulf. Good for him.
> 
> Tough shit for you people that don't care who gets hurt, as long as he is seen as a failure.



So you agreed with this guy?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsQK2Wl8-N0]YouTube - Ed Schultz wants Obama to be dictator[/ame]


----------



## Guerrilla (Jun 17, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Guerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Well if BP was already committed to doing so (paying however much it costs to clean up and take care of those who were damaged by this), how much did Obama really have to bully them?

The purpose of this escrow account was to protect us from BP finding legal loopholes or possibly declaring bankruptcy before paying their share.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 17, 2010)

Guerrilla said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Guerrilla said:
> ...




Did he not get on national TV, from the oval no less , and tell us that he was going to DEMAND the escrow account? Why word it like that? Why not say " we are going to work with BP to get an escrow account set up?" I'll tell you why. He was projecting more power and authority than he has. How much did we have to demand? I'm sure none at all, I'm sure he didn't have to threaten BP to get the money, so why act like that's exactly what he had to do? Pure politics from this fucking scum, as usual.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

Holy crap how great is this!  AGAIN!!!  Barton spews out pure idiocy this morning, the USMB rightwing braintrust rushes to his support and defense,

and before you know it (just like Boehner the other day, as I pointed out at the time) 

Barton comes to his senses (or what passes for sense in a 21st century conservative) RETRACTS his statements,

and the rightwing clowns are once again hung out to dry, twisting in the wind.



you are a stoo-fucking-pid bunch!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.



Unlike you I've actually read the law:

(c) Limits on Liability-

(1) GENERAL RULE- The total of the liability of a responsible party under subsection (a) and any removal costs incurred by, or on behalf of, the responsible party with respect to each incident shall not exceed--

(A) $500 per gross ton or $5,000,000, whichever is greater (but not to exceed $60,000,000), for any tanker;

(B) $300 per gross ton or $500,000, whichever is greater, for any other vessel; or

(C) $75,000,000 for any facility.

(2) Exceptions-

(A) PROXIMATE CAUSE- Paragraph (1) does not apply if the incident was proximately caused by--

(i) willful misconduct or gross negligence within the privity or knowledge of the responsible party; or

(ii) a violation, within the privity or knowledge of the responsible party, of applicable Federal safety, construction, or operating regulations.

See how easy that was?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

Guerrilla said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Guerrilla said:
> ...






I never much cared for answering a question with another question. You have totally ignored my question so I'll extend you the same courtesy.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



what was?


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Guerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



I love the way conservatives can't decide if Obama DID force BP to setup the escrow account (ie "did Obama really have to bully them"), or if he DID NOT force BP to setup the escrow account (ie "projecting more power and authority than he has").

One moment, Obama bullied BP into doing something they didn't want to do. The next, BP was happy to agree because they were going to pay all along anyway (Now watch the bs artist argue that Obama bullied BP into doing something BP wanted to do)


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 17, 2010)

The Rachel Maddow Show - Made by oil money, Rep. Barton apologizes to BP

*Barton's top campaign contributor since 1989, Anadarko Petroleum, just happens to be one of the four parties held responsible for the Deepwater Horizon disaster.* Anadarko is refusing to testify on Capitol Hill about how it's helping the shrimpers and other folks put out of work by the spill in the Gulf of Mexico.

*Overall, Barton has taken in more than $1.4 million in contributions from the oil and gas industry since 1989. UPDATE: That total includes $27,350 from people and PACS associated with BP.*


----------



## rdean (Jun 17, 2010)

The bottom line is no other president ever would have gotten this amount of money from BP.   Congress wouldn't have gotten it.  The courts wouldn't have gotten it.

20 billion with no cap?

On Wednesday, the Obama administration revealed that Feinberg would take charge of a $20 billion escrow fund to compensate people and businesses harmed by the BP oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico. 

Years ago the Washington lawyer was tapped to chair the government's compensation fund for victims of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks. Then he doled out money to victims of the Virginia Tech shootings. 

And just last year he was again enlisted by the government to crack down on executive pay at companies that received huge federal bailouts in the wake of the financial crisis. 

BP Gulf Oil Spill: Ken Feinberg Appointed Head of Escrow Fund - ABC News


----------



## rdean (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Guerrilla said:
> ...



First Obama was too weak.  Now he's a "bully".  Wonder what he'll be next?  I mean, "what's left"?


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Coming soon - Obama's a weak bully because he caved into the demands of those people whose lives have been destroyed by BP

He's pandering!!! 

To the american people!!


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...


One wonders. Cons were never consistent.


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



I would hope that he would try managing for once.  I'm tired of his campaign speeches and the dog and pony shows.


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Sure fellow, and nobody bullied Exxon, and the people that were hurt by that spill got pennies on the dollar, many years after the spill. The President used his bully pulpit for the benefit of the people on the Gulf. Good for him.
> 
> Tough shit for you people that don't care who gets hurt, as long as he is seen as a failure.



There is a reason that he is seen as a failure, roxie.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



So for the record, you actually are in favor of big gubmint taking care of us?


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> The bottom line is no other president ever would have gotten this amount of money from BP.   Congress wouldn't have gotten it.  The courts wouldn't have gotten it.
> 
> 20 billion with no cap?
> 
> ...



Ever wonder how much individuals, and businesses, and the government will get if BP files for bankruptcy?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Proving that you can't read, Flounder.


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Yeah keep focusing on that, PJ.


----------



## jillian (Jun 17, 2010)

Meister said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Sure fellow, and nobody bullied Exxon, and the people that were hurt by that spill got pennies on the dollar, many years after the spill. The President used his bully pulpit for the benefit of the people on the Gulf. Good for him.
> ...



he's not... 

i'd say more, but i like you.


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 17, 2010)

For some months now anything coming from Joe Barton hasn't hit me with any surprise:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=symYfq51aho&feature=geosearch]YouTube - Sec. Chu Explains Plate Tectonics To Rep. Joe Barton (R-TX)[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



so for the record what are you talking about?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Rep. Barton just attempted to "clarify" his statement. Apparently the GOP jumped all over his ass.


and yet you used your magic Rdean blanket and tried to make it seem like ALL fucking Republicans MUST be like this...."gee will the southern states not vote Republican because of this?"....it was one fucking guy Junky....most people can see this....why cant you and your boyfriend Rdean?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> A lot of the opposition to Obama is simply because he is Obama.  It is irrational and unfounded.  He negotiates a $20 billion fund to ensure the residents of the gulf coast can collect on damages and you complain.  If he had asked congress for a tax increas to cover the cost of the clean, you'd complain.  But you've convinced yourself that you're opposing him on policy.  Yeah, right........



no....its because he is black....why else....


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> The bottom line is no other president ever would have gotten this amount of money from BP.   Congress wouldn't have gotten it.  The courts wouldn't have gotten it.
> 
> 20 billion with no cap?
> 
> ...



He hasn't gotten it either. it's to be paid in 5 billion dollar increments, they'll be bankrupt long before it's paid. and we are left with the bill and 20,000 more unemployed. man what a victory.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



very consistent. being a bully is a sure sign of weakness.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> How much money does "small people" need?



small change....


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line is no other president ever would have gotten this amount of money from BP.   Congress wouldn't have gotten it.  The courts wouldn't have gotten it.
> ...



First, the wingnuts couldn't decide if Obama bullied BP, or if BP was going to pay anyway.

Now the wingnut can't decide if BP is going to pay, or if they'll go bankrupt and not pay

Cons are consistent...consistent liars


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I'll use small words in the hopes you understand

Do you want the govt to clean up and pay for the mess, or should BP cleanup and pay for the mess?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Bohner ordered Barton to retract. Barton saluted and retracted
> ...



and that is better than reid or pelosi?.....


----------



## Yurt (Jun 17, 2010)

can anyone explain to me what law obama ignored (essentially broke, assuming obama is completely responsible for getting BP to agree to 20B) in having BP agree to 20B

again, i think obama gets some of the credit, not all the credit like his fawning worshipers want to give him


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Tough shit for you people that don't care who gets hurt, as long as he is seen as a failure.



gee wasnt this the way the Rdeans and the Political Junkies of the country felt When the Bush was in?....


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

jillian said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I like you too, Jillian.  But it is a matter of opinion....and I too could say more.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> First Obama was too weak.  Now he's a "bully".  Wonder what he'll be next?  I mean, "what's left"?



seeing you post,a truthful post?....that would be something....


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



How about we let BP pay for the mess WITHOUT demonizing them into bankruptcy?


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



How can anyone "demonize" any company into bankruptcy?

Has this ever happened before, or is this just another wingnut delusion?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> One wonders. Cons were never consistent.



they were NEVER consistant?.....every fucking one of your bullshit posts about them says otherwise.....you have been saying they are VERY consistant.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> Cons are consistent...consistent liars



Sang....yes or no.....do Democrats lie to the US population?.....


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I wonder what folks in Alaska think about that considering what they went through with Exxon?  That's not a rhetorical question, all I've heard is how long the process was drawn out.  But I figure that how the news is playing up there (where they have prior experience) probably are the best ones to listen to.


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Cons are consistent...consistent liars
> ...



A good baited question for a democrat, Harry.  I like it

It's a no win for him......


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

my2¢;2421146 said:
			
		

> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



I have a feeling that most Alaskans don't mind Exxon at all, they are getting $1000.00 in royalities for every man woman and child every year.  just sayin....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

Meister said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



well IF he does reply....i can see him saying YES they do...but not as often....so its ok....


----------



## sangha (Jun 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



It's a wonder that cons have the brain power to remember to breathe.

You actually admit to asking a baited question, and you still expect me to answer to your dishonesty?

Do republicans lie to the US population?


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



During the last administration the republicans probably lied more than the democrats.  This administration the dems are lying more than the republicans

Honesty goes a long ways....if a person can bring himself to do it.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 17, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



there's no honestly in DC. Hasn't been in years.


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Bingo!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, a precedent was just established, and I imagine Barton's string pullers do not like it. Corperate accountability. Who'd a thunk it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

sangha said:


> It's a wonder that cons have the brain power to remember to breathe.
> 
> You actually admit to asking a baited question, and you still expect me to answer to your dishonesty?
> 
> Do republicans lie to the US population?



yes they fucking do.....every fucking time they open their mouths....your turn....


----------



## sangha (Jun 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > It's a wonder that cons have the brain power to remember to breathe.
> ...



How about conservatives? Do they lie every fucking time they open their mouths?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 18, 2010)

Yurt said:


> can anyone explain to me what law obama ignored (essentially broke, assuming obama is completely responsible for getting BP to agree to 20B) in having BP agree to 20B
> 
> again, i think obama gets some of the credit, not all the credit like his fawning worshipers want to give him



anyone....the claim has been made....present your case


----------



## Ravi (Jun 18, 2010)

Meister said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Why didn't Bobby pay for them out of his own budget?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 18, 2010)

Yurt said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Guerrilla said:
> ...


 Have you taken up crack?


----------



## pete (Jun 18, 2010)

Meister said:


> Has anyone figured out where the entire 20 billion will end up?



No one in office cares ... if it doesn't get them votes.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 18, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> *Another Corporatist Republican steps in it.
> *
> GOP Rep. Barton: 'I Apologize' To BP For 'Tragedy' Of Obama Admin's '$20 Billion Shakedown' (VIDEO) | TPMDC
> 
> ...



BP is a Foreign Company, Barton was just taking BO's lead by apologizing to all Foreign Entities.



.


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL  A shakedown! How horrid is that!  What are we a nation of sissies today, cannot Obama take a page from FDR, Truman, or even Reagan (I disagree with Ronnie,but he acted).  Shake them till they drop dead or do things safely and correctly.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 18, 2010)

At least Barton didn't call Obama a gansta thug like Bill Maher did.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 18, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> My God!  When we win back the Presidency let one Liberal group fuck up just once and we'll own them!
> 
> How sweet will that be?



Who cares what happens 20 years from now?


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 18, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > My God!  When we win back the Presidency let one Liberal group fuck up just once and we'll own them!
> ...



We sure as crap know Obama doesn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Hey Harry, Sangha couldn't bring himself to answer your question. 
Shows just how much of a party tool he is.
So much for honesty.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 18, 2010)

This week was huge politically.  For one thing it broke the back of the media's obsession with nitpicking the president on everything he did or didn't do.  They've finally moved off that narrative.  

And, even more importantly, the Repubilcans aligned themselves with BP, the Democrats aligned themselves with the victims of the disaster.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



hey asshole....i answered your question....now answer mine.....DO DEMOCRATS LIE TO THE AMERICAN PUBLIC?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > My God!  When we win back the Presidency let one Liberal group fuck up just once and we'll own them!
> ...



our kids?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> And, even more importantly, the Repubilcans aligned themselves with BP, the Democrats aligned themselves with the victims of the disaster.



hey NY DEAN.....only a handful of assholes aligned themselves with oil companies over the victims....has the Rdean parasite infected that skull of yours too?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 18, 2010)

You are correct, Harry, only a few were stupid enough to do that. And the Republican leadership immediatly jumped on them. However, Barton's statement was made on Prime time, and will be shown often and endlessly. He did more damage to the Republican Party than I would have thought possible.


----------



## sangha (Jun 18, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Learn to read. I already said I don't answer dishonest questions. I'd suggest you try some honesty, but then I remembered that you're a conservative

If you had to be honest, you'd have nothing to say


----------



## sangha (Jun 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Are you stupid?

I already answered your question. You even quoted my answer (above)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> You are correct, Harry, only a few were stupid enough to do that. And the Republican leadership immediatly jumped on them. However, Barton's statement was made on Prime time, and will be shown often and endlessly. He did more damage to the Republican Party than I would have thought possible.



only to the more stupid amongst us Rocks.....and unfortunately they come in immense numbers...but you do realize that sooner or later the other team will have someone say something that is just as stupid and then the Pendulum swings the other way....such is today's politics....wait for someone to fuck up,and then pile on....if all this energy from both sides was focused on the problems that plague us....we would be a hundred years more advanced than what we are.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



you never answered shit fuckhead....WHERE did i quote your answer?.....i answered both of yours.....but you are such a fucking far-left wing hack, to you the Democrats never lie....Conhog is right about you....


----------



## sangha (Jun 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You're a complete moron, so I'll spell it out for you

I don't answer questions from liars like you. I made that pretty clear in my first response to you, but I realize that most things take a few repetitions before they'll sink into that rock you call a skull


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Translation: I can't bring myself to be honest because I'm such a tool for the liberals.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



dont make us laugh asshole....you know the answer is yes....so instead of admitting your party is the same as the other party,only they wear better suits,you will take the Rdean route and dance all over the fucking place trying to divert everything away from the question...your dishonest piece of shit Sang....no different then the guy who recruited you....you sure dance fast when your backed into a corner.....oh by the way....your a pussy too....


----------



## The T (Jun 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


 

Those sucked into the 'New Slavery' of _Big Government_ being finalized by Obama and the Statists in the Congress?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > And, even more importantly, the Repubilcans aligned themselves with BP, the Democrats aligned themselves with the victims of the disaster.
> ...



You need to read this then:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2423340-post19.html


----------



## The T (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.


 

I still wonder why no ONE has challenged the legitimacy of Obama to demand money from a private corporation, and then hand it over to one of his 'Czars' to oversee?

We KNOW how this is going to be distributed.

What Authority does Obama have under the Constitution to do this?

Anyone? 

And SHAME on the Republican Party spineless that made Barton apologize...and a further WTF at Barton for not telling the party Elite to _Get Bent. _He had it correct the first time.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 18, 2010)

The funniest part was that Barton said he didn't want to live in a country where someone who'd done something wrong could be pressured politically...

...then he gets pressured politically to retract what he said.

lol, when is he leaving?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 18, 2010)

The T said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



Nothing will be done because technically BP voluntarily agreed to it. However that does not make the Way Obama handled it any less unseemly. I stand by what I said, and its not just based on this once incident. Obama Behaves like a wanna be Dictator and displays a stunning lack of respect for the US constitution and the rule of law.

Where are all you libs who were screaming about the Patriot act and Bush? Obama Hates the US constitution he thinks it is flawed and has no respect for it. Yet you just still love him to death. Were all going to reap what you are sewing damn it.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 18, 2010)

This is just like when that REP called Obama a liar when he was before congress. HE WAS LYING. Health care costs will go down. this will reduce the debt. Huge lies. all the republicans should of joined in and all called him a liar at once so the damn media could not single one out and castrate him like they did. For telling the truth and calling a liar a liar.


----------



## Vast LWC (Jun 18, 2010)

You people are just downright sick.

If someone on the left said something this utterly and completely stupid, I would admit he was a moron, and move on...

But here you people are defending what he said.

Are you fucking serious?

BP is putting money IN ESCROW in order to pay damages that may or may not occur.

You all do understand what putting something in escrow means, right?

And the reason BP is agreeing to do this is that they realize that they are most probably CRIMINALLY LIABLE in this matter.

So, rather than face the consequences of possible *criminal indictment* and all the massive repercussions that that would bring, BP is trying to head the justice department off at the pass.

But of course, to insane extremist idealogues like yourselves, this is all some sort of plot for the Obama administration to turn the country into a socialist dictatorship.

Un...  Fucking... believable.

*What is WRONG with you people?*


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 18, 2010)

The T said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



There is nothing in the Constitution prohibiting the President from representing the people of the United States to ensure their General Welfare and Domestic Tranquility



> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, *insure domestic Tranquility*, provide for the common defence, *promote the general Welfare*, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.




It would be a deriliction of duty if he did not ensure that BP is responsible for their actions


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 18, 2010)

> GOP  Rep. Barton Apologizes to BP



And then the statist tool crawfished when threatened with loss of seniority by the other GOPers.  The stench emanating from inside the beltway would overwhelm an Amarillo stock yard.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



House Republican Study Committee?.....name how many guys are on that....if the Repbublican party themselves declare this then i will say you are right....until then it just looks like a few here and there.....so my statement stands....


----------



## sangha (Jun 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



 The House Republican Study Committee is 114 House Republicans. It`s two- thirds, nearly two-thirds of all Republicans in the House.

In wingnut math, 2/3 is less than a majority


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



hey pussyha.....answer my question from earlier....


----------



## sangha (Jun 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I've already shown how dishonest your first question was, and now I've shown how dishonest your latest lie was.

So keep making demands of me, buttercup. See how that works out for you


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



sangha isn't honest enough to admit that even the democrats lie, Harry.  Like I said earlier he's a tool


----------



## Zona (Jun 18, 2010)

The T said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



Hey, you fucking dumb drunk.  Its an outside source that will handle the money.  The same people who dealt with money for the 9/11 victims.

God Damn you people are idiots.  You all hate....HATE ...the fact that obama kicked ass with this one.  You look like idiots when you say those victims should not get paid for this.  Redistribution of wealth my ass Bachmann.  YOU LOOK LIKE IDIOTS.  CONTINUE.....


----------



## Zona (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh and the republicans are calling for this idiots job. Hey dumb ass sycophant republicans, you own party said he should resign.  lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 19, 2010)

The T said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He's right. It was a shakedown. Once again obie wan has circumvented the law. US law states BP's liability is no greater than 75 million dollars.
> ...



The Dem Neo-Nazi Party is sick and you can't expect any of them, not one of them to see that a President shredding the Constitution is not in any ones interest.  

The Republican however, have a chance but they NEED an awakening and that's what the Tea Party is about!

When the Left is Going "Seig Heil!!!" its not OK for Republicans just to say "Seig!" and think they did the right thing


----------



## Scotty (Jun 19, 2010)

Obama received $77,051 in campaign contributions from BP.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jun 19, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Obama received $77,051 in campaign contributions from BP.


 
I heard today that BO went to them to write Cap and Tax. I thought, well hell, in that case, screw them too. Makin' deals with the devil.


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Obama received $77,051 in campaign contributions from BP.



Of course someone is going to post how much McCain got from them...

Anyone....hello!


----------



## LuckyDan (Jun 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> Scotty said:
> 
> 
> > Obama received $77,051 in campaign contributions from BP.
> ...


 
Go ahead.


----------



## The T (Jun 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Zona? Fuck Off.


----------



## The T (Jun 19, 2010)

[SNIP]
Yesterday, history repeated itself. This time it was the executives of BP who were summoned directly to the White House to have a little chat with the President and Attorney General Eric Holder (who has threatened BP with criminal prosecution). The exact conversation may never be known, and by the end of their no-nonsense business meeting BP emerged from the Roosevelt Room to announce that they would voluntarily place $20 billion into an escrow account to begin covering claims associated with the Deepwater Horizon oil disaster and contribute another $100 million to a foundation that will support oil workers made unemployed by President Barack Obamas indefinite ban on offshore oil drilling.

Dont buy for a second any of the mainstream medias line about this being good for BP. The White House made clear yesterday that the $20 billion was just a down payment and in no way represented a cap on BPs liability. In fact, the President explicitly said that the fund would not preclude individuals or states from pressing claims in court, and that it would remain separate from BPs liability for the damages to the environment. And these damages may include the costs of cleanup for damage far beyond what BP caused. The Washington Post today reports that a gulf restoration plan of the sort promised by President Obama could cost as much as $30 billion. Thats $50 billion in damages so far. And that does not include any future money, on top of the existing $100 million donation, the White House may press BP to pay to cover the unemployment caused by President Obamas offshore drilling ban.

[/SNIP]

*SOURCE*<Read More







(Image: *EIB* )

Barton was correct the first time.


----------



## The T (Jun 19, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 
Of course. As long as they whine long enough as they've been taught in _Victimology 101_? The Government will continue to ignore the Constitution.

You're correct Frank. The Republicans are part of the problem...at least the upper echelons of the RNC...they need to go and the party needs to get back to the core of their name or get out.

Lest we vote their sorry asses out.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 19, 2010)

Basically, and I know it had probably been said, Barton repeated the feelings of the GOP.  The problem was, he said it aloud during a public hearing, and even worse, on TV.  That embarassed his cronies.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 19, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Basically, and I know it had probably been said, Barton repeated the feelings of the GOP.  The problem was, he said it aloud during a public hearing, and even worse, on TV.  That embarassed his cronies.



The problem is we have Neo Nazi running the government


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 19, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Basically, and I know it had probably been said, Barton repeated the feelings of the GOP.  The problem was, he said it aloud during a public hearing, and even worse, on TV.  That embarassed his cronies.



He also carefully planned what he was going to say and why.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 19, 2010)

The Washington Monthly

So, good news for the country, right? If only Republicans saw it that way.

The Republican Study Committee, a group of conservative members of the House, released a statement today calling the $20 billion BP escrow account a "Chicago-style political shakedown." 



> "BP's reported willingness to go along with the White House's new fund suggests that the Obama Administration is hard at work exerting its brand of Chicago-style shakedown politics, wrote chairman Tom Price (R-GA). "These actions are emblematic of a politicization of our economy that has been borne out of this Administration's drive for greater power and control."



So, the party that wants to regain control of Congress feels that we are being unfair to BP?  The party that wants to regain control of congress has an apetite for money from oil companies.  *"DRILL BABY DRILL!"*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 19, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > hey pussyha.....answer my question from earlier....
> ...



you fucking pussy....you wont answer it because you would have to say yes....and then Dean wont let you rub his feet when he gets home from work after he finds out you told the truth....what a useless piece of shit you are....


----------



## sangha (Jun 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> Scotty said:
> 
> 
> > Obama received $77,051 in campaign contributions from BP.
> ...



Actually, Obama received $0 from BP. Obama took no contributions from any corporation or corporate PAC


----------



## sangha (Jun 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You're just embarrassed because I pwned you for arguing that 2/3 is less than a majority.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> Hey, you fucking dumb drunk.  Its an outside source that will handle the money.  The same people who dealt with money for the 9/11 victims.
> 
> God Damn you people are idiots.  You all hate....HATE ...the fact that obama kicked ass with this one.  You look like idiots when you say those victims should not get paid for this.  Redistribution of wealth my ass Bachmann.  YOU LOOK LIKE IDIOTS.  CONTINUE.....



you calling someone an idiot Zona?.....look in the mirror Zona....you see you and YOUR people in there?.....thats Dean behind you with the two fingers behind your head....the one on the floor crawling around sucking all your cocks is your new recruit....Sangha the pussy.....look even PI is in there....i think he just wants the blowjob....


----------



## sangha (Jun 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you fucking dumb drunk.  Its an outside source that will handle the money.  The same people who dealt with money for the 9/11 victims.
> ...



I see you're still trying to figure out why 2/3 is larger than 1/2


----------



## The T (Jun 19, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Basically, and I know it had probably been said, Barton repeated the feelings of the GOP. The problem was, he said it aloud during a public hearing, and even worse, on TV. That embarassed his cronies.


 
And they should have stood behind him...instead? Their spines turned to jelly.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 19, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



nice deflection craphead.....but it wont work....now how about answering my simple question.....DO DEMOCRATS LIE....TO THE AMERICAN PUBLIC?......take your time.....i know its a tough one.....maybe you should PM Dean....maybe he can show you how he has SUCCESFULLY....danced around questions that he either,could not answer OR, DID NOT want, to answer ......the  latter is you by the way....Dean has great dance techniques when he does not want to answer things....


----------



## sangha (Jun 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Maybe if you keep demanding that I answer your questions, no one will notice that you think 2/3 is smaller than 1/2.

I doubt it, but it's possible


----------



## Meister (Jun 19, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Harry......he's not going to be honest and answer any questions that could paint his "team" in bad light.  He can't be honest enough because he's a tool.  You were honest enough to answer his question about the republicans lying.  By the way, I got him to the point where I'm on his ignore.   I love it when I get them to that point.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 19, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Obama received $77,051 in campaign contributions from BP.



Then the simple fact that the rightwing en masse is in an uproar because they think Obama is being too tough on BP proves that citing that money has no relevance.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 19, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



your deflection aint working little boy....hey is that mommies car i hear pulling up the driveway?....you had better get the machine turned off and get out of her room before she gets in.....or she will beat your little behind....and hey DUMBASS....get the porn off the screen before you leave.....she will not understand why you have naked guys there instead of girls....


----------



## boedicca (Jun 19, 2010)

Sangha is definitely integrity challenged.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Sangha is definitely integrity challenged.
> 
> Just sayin'.



you noticed........well his nuts aint dropped yet....maybe after they descend....


----------



## boedicca (Jun 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sangha is definitely integrity challenged.
> ...




He needs prosthetic help.

Get Balls Now


----------



## sangha (Jun 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Maybe you should send that to Barton and all the other conservative panty waists who are too afraid to do dick about this mythical "extortion"

Your conservative weenies are going to roll over on this, like little bitches in heat


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2010)

The T said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Hey you drunk, I said continue, you did of course, so I have to say thank you.  

continue...........


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2010)

sangha said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty said:
> ...



I just looked into that and it turns out, you are correct but please don't say this again, it makes them look dumb.


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you fucking dumb drunk.  Its an outside source that will handle the money.  The same people who dealt with money for the 9/11 victims.
> ...



What a thoughtful, insightful retort.  

Ladies and gentlemen, then they respond like this, they lose, every time.


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



jEESH..again, when they respond like this, they lose.  Everytime. 

I thought this Dresden guy has some crediblity. I was wrong.


----------



## Meister (Jun 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Like you have any crediblilty.


----------



## sangha (Jun 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



For the idiot wingnuts, the "I'm rubber, you're glue" argument is a pretty advanced point for them. They think it's the height of comedy and debate


----------



## Meister (Jun 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Even you aren't stupid enough not to know how the donation game is played. 

And George Soros never donated any money to the campaign either, huh?


----------



## sangha (Jun 19, 2010)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Translation: Meister got pwned but can't admit it


----------



## Meister (Jun 19, 2010)

sangha said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Translation: sangha got pwn'd but doesn't have the integrity or the 'nads to admit it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 19, 2010)

So we have a whole bunch of real asshole Conservatives that would throw their fellow American Citizens to the wolves to protect a trans-national corperation. BP created the disaster, they should pay for it, and all related costs. But accountability for corperate policies is not the Fascist way.


----------



## Meister (Jun 19, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> *So we have a whole bunch of real asshole Conservatives that would throw their fellow American Citizens to the wolves to protect a trans-national corperation.* BP created the disaster, they should pay for it, and all related costs. But accountability for corperate policies is not the Fascist way.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, having listened to Barton's speech, I would state that anyone that supports that peice of fecal material is completely outside of reasonable humanity. But go ahead and make that a centerpeice of Conservative mantra. See you in November.


----------



## Meister (Jun 20, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, having listened to Barton's speech, I would state that anyone that supports that peice of fecal material is completely outside of reasonable humanity. But go ahead and make that a centerpeice of Conservative mantra. See you in November.



How old are you?  If it's anything over 15 try acting your age.  YOU are the one that is making Barton's gaffe a centerpiece.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe Barton's real motivation for the apology is something very simple. He received $100,000 in campaign contributions from the oil industry.


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



More "I'm rubber, you're glue" arguments from the wingnuts

Did you think that one up all by yourself, or did you read it off of your hand? Either way, you must be proud!!


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 20, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Maybe Barton's real motivation for the apology is something very simple. He received $100,000 in campaign contributions from the oil industry.



how much did obie want receive?


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Barton's real motivation for the apology is something very simple. He received $100,000 in campaign contributions from the oil industry.
> ...



Zero

The President did not take any money from any corporation or corporate PAC


----------



## Meister (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty said:
> ...




You are a moron. 

Even Mother Jones reports that Obama took BP donations.  Playing the game that they came from employees not the corporation itself might fool your short bus comrades, but it doesn't fool anyone whose brain synapses are functioning.

BP's Favorite Politicians, By the Numbers | Mother Jones


Obama also took plenty of Big Labor donations - which isn't any different morally than accepting corporate or corporate PAC money.

As former SEIU Head Thug Andy Stern said:

_As for SEIU, every four years, two things happen: our union&#8217;s convention and our country&#8217;s presidential election. For four years we save our money and then on the fourth year we spend it all. If we were trying to be a bank and not an advocate for our members&#8217; interests, our members would be really disappointed. We are not a savings institution.

*We spent a fortune to elect Barack Obama &#8212; $60.7 million to be exact &#8212; and we&#8217;re proud of it.*_

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/may/10/stern-unplugged-seiu-chief-labor-movement-and-card/


----------



## Meister (Jun 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I'm waiting for the tool to post some flame towards you personally, Boe.  He isn't honest enough to admit the truth, but needs to post the talking points ...not of democrats, but the far left loons.


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Idiot

The link on MJ's article shows that the money did not come from BP

It came from BP employees.

Like I said, the President received no money from BP


----------



## boedicca (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...




You clearly can't read.  I noted that they are employee donations.   That's how most "corporate" related donations are tallied - they are actually employee donations.

Now, how about the $60M that SEIU spent to get Obama elected, you frelling moron?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 20, 2010)

Meister said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...




He's one of the worst noobs in recent memory, imho.


----------



## Meister (Jun 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



yep


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



IOW, I was right!!

Obama took no money from BP

And Obama also took no money from SEIU

Try another lie. Maybe this time it will stick

But I doubt it


----------



## boedicca (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...




Pathetic spin, but you do get 10 Points For Consistency.

Now, what about the ethical implications of the $60M SEIU spent to get Obama elected.

Oops, apologies.  I shouldn't assume that you know the meaning of ethical  Here's the definition:


_1.  pertaining to or dealing with morals or the principles of morality; pertaining to right and wrong in conduct.
2.  being in accordance with the rules or standards for right conduct or practice, esp. the standards of a profession: It was not considered ethical for physicians to advertise. _


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Translation - I was right. The president took no money from BP or SEIU

That's why you're trying to make the argument that there's something "unethical" about my being right. For conservatives, it's unethical to know the facts


----------



## boedicca (Jun 20, 2010)

Typically, sangha's response translates into:  it all depends on what the meaning of "took" is.

When others spend money on one's behalf, it's not necessary for one to act as pass through conduit to the transaction for the benefit and subsequent "quid pro quo" relationship to exist.


----------



## Meister (Jun 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Typically, sangha's response translates into:  it all depends on what the meaning of "took" is.
> 
> When others spend money on one's behalf, it's not necessary for one to act as pass through conduit to the transaction for the benefit and subsequent "quid pro quo" relationship to exist.



Remember what I said about sanha's honest level, Boe.  He just can't bring himself to have any.


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Typically, sangha's response translates into:  it all depends on what the meaning of "took" is.
> 
> When others spend money on one's behalf, it's not necessary for one to act as pass through conduit to the transaction for the benefit and subsequent "quid pro quo" relationship to exist.



In other words, bodicca can't admit that I was right. Wingnuts know that the President took no money from BP, so now they'll argue the absurd "Obama forced BP to create an escrow account as a quid pro quo for money BP did not give to Obama"


----------



## Zona (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Ouch boedicca, that had to hurt.


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



The wacky conservatives are trying to argue that Obama's demand that BP setup an escrow account proves that Obama is in BP's pocket.

They can't decide if Obama "shookdown" BP, or if Obama did nothing because BP was going to do it anyway

Similarly, they can't decide if Obama is trying to destroy BP, or if he's in bed with BP


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> jEESH..again, when they respond like this, they lose.  Everytime.
> 
> I thought this Dresden guy has some crediblity. I was wrong.


Zona if you have been following along here....then you know why i am getting on your new member to the Rdean clubhouse(oh and congrats...i heard Dean made you the V.P.).....Sangha made a statement.....saying ALL Republicans lie.....and i agreed....so i asked him if Democrats ever lie to the American public....he wont answer me...even though i answered his Question immediatly after that....he still wont answer because he would have to say yes.....so Zona...lets see how much credability you have....ill ask you the same question....DO DEMOCRATS EVER LIE TO THE AMERICAN PUBLIC....big tough question....i know....


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > jEESH..again, when they respond like this, they lose.  Everytime.
> ...



Dresden has admitted that his question was dishonest and still he wonders why I won't answer it.

He's just trying to distract attention away from the fact that he thinks 2/3 is smaller than 1/2


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


hey Sangdildo.....answer my Question you cowardly fucking piece of shit.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



he dances good though....


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Keep on making demands

Stupidity is doing the same thing over and over thinking each time "This time, it will be different!"


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



ok ill come back tomorrow.....maybe you will wake up and noticed something has dropped.....they are called....BALLS.....and then maybe you will march over to the computer and in a NEW deep gruff voice say...."ok Harry im ready to answer your question now....i finally got a set"....ill be waiting .....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself that

Maybe you can keep from explaining why you think 2/3 is less than 1/2


----------



## Meister (Jun 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


----------



## Meister (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



It's not a dishonest question, sarha.  You are just too much of a leftwing hack loon to bring yourself to answer it honestly.


----------



## sangha (Jun 20, 2010)

Just thought I'd repost the quote from Harry where he admits the question was a dishonest "loaded" question. Now, the liar is pretending he never admitted it was a dishonest question



Harry Dresden said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



And since Harry is so dishonest, I predict he will argue that loaded questions are not dishonest, even though they are considered a logical fallacy


----------



## Meister (Jun 20, 2010)

sangha said:


> Just thought I'd repost the quote from Harry where he admits the question was a dishonest "loaded" question. Now, the liar is pretending he never admitted it was a dishonest question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itr is not a dishonest question...the point being you can't be honest enough to give an honest answer.  You won't answer it because your a tool of the leftwing loons, sangha.  Embrace it, everyone from conservatives to liberals understand what your are all about.


----------



## sangha (Jun 21, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd repost the quote from Harry where he admits the question was a dishonest "loaded" question. Now, the liar is pretending he never admitted it was a dishonest question
> ...



Even Harry has admitted the question was a loaded question. Loaded questions are dishonest, by definition.

You are just too much of a liar to admit it.


----------



## Meister (Jun 21, 2010)

sangha said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



A loaded question is NOT a dishonest question, skippy.  It's a loaded question because you would have to show some honesty and some integrity....something you have neither of.  You didn't let Harry or myself down because you proved just what we expected from you. 

By the way, Harry never used any word close to "loaded".  I used a word "baited", which meant it would set you up to prove your dishonesty.....and lack of integrity.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Barton's real motivation for the apology is something very simple. He received $100,000 in campaign contributions from the oil industry.
> ...



Oh, shut up!!! The topic is Barton's apology to BP. But you can never stick to the topic, can you?? Dummy.


----------



## Dante (Jun 21, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> *Another Corporatist Republican steps in it.
> *
> GOP Rep. Barton: 'I Apologize' To BP For 'Tragedy' Of Obama Admin's '$20 Billion Shakedown' (VIDEO) | TPMDC
> 
> ...


----------



## sangha (Jun 21, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



It' isn't??

Google

Liar


----------



## Meister (Jun 21, 2010)

sangha said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



First....you are the person who stated "loaded question"....not Harry, and not I.  Then you google "baited fallacies" WTF?

You don't know what a baited question is? 
You need to get out more, sonny.


----------



## Meister (Jun 21, 2010)

Let me help you around the keyboard.

loaded question  

A question heavy with meaning or emotional impact, as in When he inquired after Helen's ex-husband, that was a loaded question . This term employs loaded  in the sense of *"charged with hidden implication*." [Mid-1900s] 
Loaded question | Define Loaded question at Dictionary.com

The heavy implication was that you can't be honest, and you have no integrity.
Like I said....you proved our point.


----------



## sangha (Jun 21, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



"baited question" is the term Harry used, so that's what I googled

"baited question" and "loaded question" are synonymous (ie they mean the same thing)


----------



## Meister (Jun 21, 2010)

sangha said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



I used the term baited, skippy.....

Look at post #272


----------



## sangha (Jun 21, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Now, you're cherry picking, which is another fallacy

As my link proves, baited questions are considered a logical fallacy

You wouldn't know honest if it slapped you upside the head


----------



## Meister (Jun 21, 2010)

sangha said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



You just keep proving my point and you can't help yourself. 

Good evening, skippy.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2010)

sangha said:


> Just thought I'd repost the quote from Harry where he admits the question was a dishonest "loaded" question. Now, the liar is pretending he never admitted it was a dishonest question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is it loaded when you asked me the same fucking question only with Republicans?....which i answered .....look Sang....i know why you wont answer....it has nothing to do with it being "loaded".....you dont want to say YES Democrats lie to the American public.....and thats called....HAVING ENOUGH INTEGRITY TO ADMIT YOUR SIDE SUCKS TOO....its also called....HAVING A SET.....when yours finally drop....come and answer the question....im not going anywhere....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2010)

sangha said:


> Even Harry has admitted the question was a loaded question. Loaded questions are dishonest, by definition.
> 
> You are just too much of a liar to admit it.



how is it loaded if we both asked each other the same exact question....just with one word changed....Democrats/Republicans.....which i had enough hanging to give you an answer....but yet you are doing the fucking Charleston all over this thread.....why dont you tell uncle Harry why you cant admit the Democrats are just as much a bunch of FUCKING lowlifes as the Republicans are.....and lie just as much....ok who ever is in power will lie to keep it and those out of power will lie to try and get it back......hows that?....i guess you gotta decide who's lies you like the best.....or the least...."hey you lie pretty good...im gonna vote for you guys"...."you guys are shitty liars,im going to vote for them guys over there,they lie better".....thats your choice....they both lie.....dont be afraid to admit it....because if you dont.....then you are lying to yourself.....


----------



## sangha (Jun 21, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd repost the quote from Harry where he admits the question was a dishonest "loaded" question. Now, the liar is pretending he never admitted it was a dishonest question
> ...



If you're dumb enough to answer a dishonest question, then that's your choice. I choose otherwise.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


geezus christ.....look kid ....one day your gonna look down where your pecker is and your going to see these two round balls on each side of it.....dont worry...it had to happen,you dont have the cancer or shit like that.....that means yours have finally descended.....ta da....your now a full fledged guy....when this happens to ya, then come and talk grownup with us old farts....you probably wont sound so stupid then.....hey....remember....kill the porn....moms dont like seeing you digging it.....they think your going to be one of them thar....PERVERTS.....and quit using your socks kid....until you do your own laundry....they are a dead giveaway....


----------



## sangha (Jun 22, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Does this mean you're never going to explain why you think 2/3 is less than 1/2?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 22, 2010)

sangha said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


no i did not dumbass....show me the quote.....you said that word before me Chauncy....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 22, 2010)

sangha said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



and also show me were i said this....you can start at post 189 where you first mention this....then show me where i even commented on it.....


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 22, 2010)

This all sounds like a grand Democratic talking point for September and October.


----------



## Vast LWC (Jun 22, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Obama received $77,051 in campaign contributions from BP.



You can keep on posting this till you turn blue, and I will continue to point out that 77,000 dollars in campaign donations from ALL employees of BP *is actually BELOW the average donation per American citizen of $2.50* ($750 Million divided by 300 Million people).  

And that's just in the 2008 election cycle.

So, it would seem, if anything, that employees of BP gave *less* to the Obama campaign than any average Joe on the street.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 22, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Stop making a fool of yourself and leave it alone, dummy.


----------



## Meister (Jun 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Stick your head up your ass and roll down the sidewalk.   Your defending someone that just is about as honest as you are, rinata.


----------



## Rinata (Jun 23, 2010)

Meister said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I wasn't defending anyone. I was telling you to stop embarrassing yourself. But you didn't listen and made another stupid remark. You must like looking like a fool.


----------



## Meister (Jun 23, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Wow...you got me good, man.  This is kind of like the pot calling the kettle black, isn't it?


----------

